# UFO Layout boat



## Tony H (Jan 13, 2008)

Apparently you don't know much or your blind to not see all the floatation foam in the UFO layouts. I take that comment serious because your threatening the safety of the UFO by claiming there is no foam in it.


And had you put a front anchor on the boat it would not have swayed on you. With 1 anchor rope they will almost always sway slightly. unless theres a good strong wind to your back and some nice wave action. 

Yes they will make alittle noise as with all lightweight fiberglass layouts. there basically hollow and no way around it. Wood boats won't make much noise but all fiberglass layout boats will unless they float on the chine correctly that can't happen with every hunter as everyone is different.


----------



## Tony H (Jan 13, 2008)

Duckdude said:


> all good thoughts but i think you would be putting the spray shield to serious work with an extra 100 lbs of weight in it. the noise i would attribute to 2 things. 1. it rides incredibly high in the water due to it being so light and 2. the fact that there is no foam in it.
> 
> i don't own one but my buddy does. i think it lacks in quality and the guy that makes em is a pretty open [expletive]. he "repaired" my buddies after he dropped and cracked it. his idea of a repair was to slap some glass and mesh over the cracks and call her good with no prep or finish work. now he didn't charge him anything and it was definitly my buddies fault but it looks TERRIBLE! to each their own. it definitly is nice being as light as it is and there is a ton of room.


Your buddy busted his boat up good. Called me and needed it asap. I agreed to patch it up just as it was done Chris. That was exceptable so that he could get it on the water ASAP. He was going to fix it in the off season. I would have needed atleast 2 weeks with the current work load at the time. Besides it was soaken wet and I could not repair it until it dried out. So a quick patch was done to get it back on the water.

Dropped and cracked it? Spare me he filled it with water and knocked it off sawhorses. he's lucky the boat is strong and built solid or it would have split completely half. The construction of the UFO is proven when guys do these things to them. And they are still using them now. I have heard rumors of other boats literally splitting in half in a similar instance where the boat was submersed and full of water. 

The boat is safe at 400lbs capacity so adding a 100lbs would not hurt a thing unless the hunters over 300lbs. 

Now would you like to tell the facts Or just the parts that make the boat look bad?

What quality does the boat lack?


----------



## Duckdude (May 23, 2007)

the lack of foam comment was directed towards the amount of noise it makes and not it's boyancy. the boat is plenty safe and that was not what i was addressing. we had an MLB next to the UFO on the particular day i observed the swaying. will boats tend to sway is a small chop/light wind.....of course! i didn't question this. we did notice that the UFO swayed earlier and more than the MLB and required a second anchor earlier.....again my/our observations. 

as far as quality, the inside of the 2 UFO's i have hunted in had a rough finish with a lot of fiberglass "splinters" exposed. other boats i have layed in had a smoother finish with none of these "splinters." 

again these are my observations (which anyone else would have been able to figure out). with the one group i hunt with a lot we regularly hunt a UFO and an MLB in the same spread so a close comparison can be made accurately. i did state some things i find nice about your boats as well, you seemed to overlook those. i'll also add the handles and drain plug are nice. 

i know how you love to argue but i certanly wasn't bashing your product here though you always seem to love to construe things this way. perhaps you could take the feedback you hear from people using your product and apply it to the product instead of attacking anyone who gives your product anything less than a 100% on the report card. :idea:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)




----------

